# 20.000 Liter Teich - Tipps für passende Pumpe und Filtersystem?



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Hallo liebe community,


Habe ein 20k Teich angelegt. Frage mich nun welche Pumpe mit welchem Filter passen kann um sauberes Wasser zu erhalten? Möchte vlt 20 standard Fische halten und filternde Pflanzen (welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?) einpflanzen. Hätte gerne möglichst Algen freies Wasser. 


Hier meine recherchierten Laien Lösungen (ich hoffe man darf links einstellen) :



Pumpe von pontec (Vorteile sind Preis, Leistung und Watt Zahl)

*Pontec Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe PondoMax Eco 8000*
*Kostet ca. 80 €*


Filter von Oase (gute Erfahrungswerte, qualitätsprodukt) :

*Oase Durchlauffilter BioSmart UVC, 16000*
*Kostet ca. 175€*


Alternativ eine solarpumpe (frage mich ob diese Lösung Sinn macht bei der Teich Größe, wäre natürlich super weil mann kosten sparen könnte) :

*Solar Teichfilter Set Premium 3400/100 plus*
*Kostet mit Akku und PV Anlage ca 480€*

Des Weitern: Welche Wasserpflanzen würdet ihr mir empfehlen für eine zusätzliche Filterung?


Freue mich über eure Rückmeldungen.  

LG


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2018)

Hallo, willkommen im Forum!

Pumpe und Filter dürften für eine Teich mit Fischbesatz zu klein sein. Aber da werden sich noch andere melden die sich besser auskennen. Wegen Pflanzen kannst du dich mal im Lexikon hier umschauen. Unterwasserpflanzen die viel zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität beitragen könnten je nach Besatzdichte von den Fischen angeknabbert werden.

Was verstehst du unter Standardfischen?


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Hi Roland, 

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Hatte an Goldorfen und Goldfische gedacht. Finde eine Photovoltaikanlage auch spannend. Wäre interessant ob jemand aus seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann (verwendete Größe in Watt, Akkugrösse und Pumpen Durchflussmenge.)

Lg


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. März 2018)

Hallo WPC,

Wir brauchen erst mal noch einige Daten von dir um dich richtig zu beraten.
1. Was heißt  Standard Fische? Goldfische, Kois oder Biotopfische?
Das macht schon beim Filtern einen Riesen unterschied.
2.  liegt der Teich in der vollen Sonne?
3. Ist eine Belüftung schon vorhanden?
4. UVC Lampevorhanden?
5. Bäume oder Büsche in der nähe ( Skimmer )?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Anbei ein Bild, bin noch am fluten und Randbereiche einrichten bzw. Folie kürzen. Habe 5 Terrassen angelegt. Am rechten Bildrand, die schmale Seite des Teiches soll die Pumpe hin, samt Filter. 

Ist noch Baustelle... Sorry für die Optik. 
Lg


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Hallo Sven, 

also die Lage ist Süd bis südwestlich. Habe den Garten umgestaltet, das heisst leider kein Bewuchs wie Bäume oder Büsche drumherum. Bisher auch keine UV Lampe oder sonstiges Equipment vorhanden, bin noch ganz am Anfang was die Teich Technik angeht. 

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 
Lg


----------



## samorai (30. März 2018)

Im Kies wird sich der Dreck ablagern, da sollte dann der Einlauf vom Filter hin.
So könnte man einiges weg spülen.
Mit einem einzigen Filter wird auf Dauer keine Freude aufkommen.
Hier gibt es “Tonnen- Weise“ Idee'n.

Du bist sehr kreativ, was den Teich-Bau betrifft und das gefällt mir.


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Was würdest du dann empfehlen um die Folie auf den Terrassen auszugleiden?


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. März 2018)

Sehr schöne Anlage wird das ..... aber das mit dem Kies solltest Du am besten Jetzt nochmals überlegen. Pflanzen finden das als nicht guten Grund dafür hast Du aber sicher viel Mulm, also besser gleich jetzt wieder weg damit


----------



## samorai (30. März 2018)

Blanko belassen und Pflanzen- Körbe rein, als Substrat feinen Kies+ etwas Lehm für Seerosen.
Für andere Pflanzen wie __ Kalmus, __ Rohrkolben gar kein Substrat, eher kleinere und größere Steine .
Die größeren unten und die kleinen oben, so hat die jeweilige Pflanze direkten Zugriff auf die im Wasser befindlichen Nährstoffe.
Weniger Nährstoffe > weniger Algen.


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Danke für eure Tipps und die Komplimente. Okay dann werde ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Hatte gedacht, dass etwas Kies wie auf den Terrassen für die Fische ein schöner Lebensraum bedeutet, Bsp. Gründen etc. Aber klar, da haften dann viele Partikel und Algen an. Zu den Pfanzkörben, wo kann man diese bekommen? Dehn** oder andere Fachmärkte? Und wann ist da Pflanzsaison? War die Tage dort und es gab kaum Pflanzen.

Wie sieht es mit __ Schilf aus? Sieht super aus, aber habe Respekt vor den Rhizomen. Körbe aus Plastik oder lieber aus Metall (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt)?

Danke


----------



## samorai (30. März 2018)

Pflanzen-Körbe gibt's überall, im Baumarkt und Fachgeschäfte oder im Netz.

Lass die Sache mit dem __ Schilf, die Wurzeln sind so hart  und spitz, die kennen kein Halt, also auch keine Empfehlung.


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. März 2018)

Okay. Gibt's es Tipps für Filter bzw. Pumpen? Habe Strom zur Verfügung, solar wäre aber auch cool als Lösung in Kombi mit einer Akku Anlage.


----------



## DbSam (30. März 2018)

Hallo Sven,



WpcTerrasse schrieb:


> Gibt's es Tipps für Filter bzw. Pumpen?


hhhmmm ... 

Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Tipps man Dir hier geben können sollte/müsste/könnte.
Du bist ja schon weitgehendst fertig mit dem Teich und bis hierhin sieht er auch auf dem einen Foto optisch gut aus. 
(Den Kies würde ich™ durch ein Sand-Lehm-Gemsich ersetzen =Folie 'weg', gründeln möglich, Mulm kann nur obenauf liegen bleiben)
Und erst jetzt machst Du Dir Gedanken um die Filterung? Schade.
Du kannst jetzt nur noch eine solche Art von Systemen nehmen, welche Du oben schon gepostet hast.
Dann liegt in dem schönen Teich eine Pumpe und deren Schläuche drin herum und ...

Vielleicht nimmst Du Deinen zweiten Vorschlag und testest Dich und Deinen Teich mal ein, zwei Jahre.
In der Zwischenzeit liest Du hier im Forum über Filterkonzepte und deren Erfolge und Misserfolge ...


Gruß Carsten

Edit: Grammatik ...


----------



## samorai (30. März 2018)

Bei Fischbesatz nimmt man in der Regel Pumpen eine oder zwei die analog zur Kubikmeter Zahl des Teiches stehen, dimmen kann man dann immer noch.

Filter:
Die Erfahrung hat gelehrt, ein guter Vorfilter ist schon mal die halbe Miete.
Das kann ein Trommelfilter TF, Endlosbandfilter EBF oder ein Schrägsitzsieb belüftetet sein.

Von den Spaltsieb- Filter halte ich nicht so viel, da die Aufstellung ein Manko für die Pumpe bedeutet, um so höher sie pumpen muss, um so weniger Leistung hat eine Pumpe. Bei vielen Pumpen findest du immer ein Leistungsdiagramm was dir die Leistung in x Höhe verrät bzw was denn noch gefördert wird.
Zum Thema Photovoltaik oder Solarstrom steckt die ganze Sache noch in den Kinderschuhen, eventuell 10 Jahre weiter, dann wird mit Sicherheit ein Schuh draus.
Ich saug mir das nicht einfach aus den Fingern , denn gerade bei Nacht hat man die besten Filter-Ergebnisse weil sich die Algen da nicht vermehren.
Sie brauchen Photosynthese zur Vermehrung.


----------



## koichteich (30. März 2018)

Moin Wpc,
Wilkommen zu Ostern im Forum.
Ich Filter demnächst mit dem cbf 350 c von wiltec meinen knapp 22 cbm Teich. Davor einen Siebfilter Eigenbau. Vlies geht auch, nur der Reinigungsaufwand ist höher. Es gibt auch sehr günstige Konstellationen hier im Forum. Eine UVC gibt es auch. Ich setze viele Pflanzen in den Teich und werde einen Pflanzfilter bauen sobald es geht. In meinen alten Teich hatte ich eine Kiesschicht zum gründeln für meine Jungs, ohne Nachteil. Ich kenne auch einen  anderen Teich der seit Jahrzehnten funktioniert mit viel weniger Technik und Aufwand. Und der beinhaltet auch Koi. Jeder Teich ist anders.
Ebenso kenne ich einen Goldfischteich. Irgendeine Pumpe, eine Filtertonne bisher mit Steinen und Pflanzen im Teich. Funzt. 
Ich pumpe 6000l die Stunde mit 40 W. Wasserwerte sind selbst mit meinem provisorischen Filtereimer normal gewesen letzten Herbst. Fische alle supi ok. Aber waren auch nur 3 Koi und 4 Orphen
Natürlich können sich Parameter ändern. 
Soweit erstmal meine Erfahrungen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## samorai (30. März 2018)

Hallo Carsten!
Was meinst du , wie viel Leute kennen ein Schwerkraft System, schätze nicht mehr als 30%.
Du gehst in den Baumarkt an der Teich-Ecke vorbei und man sieht die hübschen bunten bedruckten Pumpen-Kisten....
Ist es Suggestiv  oder mehr der Einfachheit halber?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2018)

WpcTerrasse schrieb:


> . Zu den Pfanzkörben, wo kann man diese bekommen? Dehn** oder andere Fachmärkte? Und wann ist da Pflanzsaison? War die Tage dort und es gab kaum Pflanzen.
> 
> Danke



Hi,

Pflanztöpfe gibts auch da wo es Teichpflanzen gibt.

Mit Pflanzen gehts die Tage in den Läden los, aber

was jetzt angeboten wird (unser Obi hatte gestern schon welche bekommen) ist alles im Gewächshaus vorgetrieben und wenn man es gleich in den Teich einpflanzt, erst mal "rüchwärts" wächst. Ab Ende April/Mai kommen dann auch Pflanzen aus dem Freiland (u.a die sehr wichtigen, echten Unterwasserpflanzen)  die dann im Teich auch gleich weiterwachsen


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2018)

Hallo,
es freut mich, dass wir wieder einen Teichbesitzer mehr haben ! Ich kann mich den Komplimenten der anderen nur anschließen - Dir ist ein sehr guter Teich gelungen !
Deine Pflanzterassen finde ich sehr gut, das wird sicher eine schöne Ecke werden. Ich bin auch ein "Substratfreund". Mittlerweile hab' ich nur noch wenig Kies im Teich (es ist schon erstaunlich, wo man ihn auf dem eigenen Grundstück wieder los wird - Drainagen, Spritzschutz an Gebäuden, ... ).
Ich kann Dir gegen Porto gern ein gutes Dutzend Pflanzkörbe schicken. Auf Dauer hast Du damit keine Freude, einige Pflanzen wandern, die meisten bilden mit der Zeit ein erstaunlich großes Wurzelwerk aus - da hindert der Korb nur. Zum Thema Pflanzen kann man viel schreiben, ich geb' mal das Stichwort "Repopflanzen" für die Suche.
Für die Filterung ist es baulich am einfachsten, eine Pumpe nach "hinten" (aus der Fotoperspektive) zu legen, und wie schon geschrieben mit Einlauf vorne. Einen Skimmer kann ich nur empfehlen. "Schwerkraft" oder "Halbschwerkraft" würde bedeuten, die Folie zu löchern, und unterirdisch Leitungen zu verlegen. 
Dir wurde schon der Tipp "Tonnenfilter" gegeben - ich hab' auch einen . Der ist bei gleicher Leistung deutlich preiswerter als ein gekaufter. Vorfilterung wurde auch erwähnt - Siebfilter sind die einfachsten, und erschwinglichsten. Ich empfehle, die Tonnen/Filtereinheiten einzugraben (oder die Luxusvariante Keller/Schacht zu wählen).
Ich habe an meinem Teich eine ungeregelte 10 m³/h-Pumpe, und als Ersatz eine regelbare mit max 13 m³/h. Bei Fischbesatz solltest Du keine kleinere wählen, mein Teich ist kleiner, aber mit mehr Pflanzzone. Wichtig sind die richtigen Durchmesser, um das Wasser ohne extra Stromkosten umzuwälzen (druckseitig bist Du bei min 50mm bzw. 2" Innendurchmesser, der Durchmesser Auslauf hängt von der Höhe des Filters über Teichniveau ab).


----------



## DbSam (31. März 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten!
> Was meinst du , wie viel Leute kennen ein Schwerkraft System, schätze nicht mehr als 30%.
> Du gehst in den Baumarkt an der Teich-Ecke vorbei und man sieht die hübschen bunten bedruckten Pumpen-Kisten....
> Ist es Suggestiv oder mehr der Einfachheit halber?


Hallo Ron,

wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus beidem ...
Ansonsten weiß ich jetzt nicht, was genau Du mich jetzt fragen möchtest, bzw. welchen Zweck Du mit Deiner Frage an mich verfolgst.

Ich sehe diesen Thread hier so:
Ein User

hat eine Frage nach einem passenden Filter für seinen fast fertigen Teich gestellt und darin drei Filter in seine Vorauswahl eingeschlossen.
sein Augenmerk liegt dabei anscheinend auf stromsparend und natürlich auf 'algenfrei'

sucht ebenso nach Tipps für Wasserpflanzen für 'zusätzliche Filterung'

bezeichnet sich selbst als Laie
hat ein(!) Foto von einem fast fertigen Teich gepostet, welcher zumindest optisch gelungen aussieht
und hat geschrieben, dass in den Teich sollen Goldorfen und Goldfische einziehen sollen
Aus der Art und Weise der Fragestellung und als Schlussfolgerung aus seiner bisherigen Bauweise, soll die Teichtechnik vermutlich ebenfalls zügig installiert und der Teich in Betrieb genommen werden.

Er, der Fragende, hat aber bezüglich seiner Fragen nur einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und diese in einem Teichbauforum gestellt.
Wie es dort halt so ist: 
'n' Antwortende mit n+x Lösungsvorschlägen, dabei natürlich jeder Vorschlag konträr zum vorhergehenden und gespickt mit vielen Fachbegriffen, welche möglichst auch keinen Link zu Erklärungen und Beispiele dessen enthalten.

Was soll er denn jetzt tun, wem soll er seinen Glauben schenken?
Soll er jetzt gleich auf Schwerkraft umbauen und gleich einen Vlieser oder Trommelfilter installieren? Oder einen Rieselturm? Oder doch 'nur' einen Tonnenfilter? Aus welcher 'Tonne'? Welches Filtermaterial? Und, und, und ...
Teich abreißen und mit Bodenablauf und allem Drum und Dran neu bauen?

Und kann man einen Anfänger bei solch einem Projektstand wirklich zu einem Selbstbau eines Filters raten, oder sollte dieser vielleicht nicht doch erst ein paar Erfahrungen mit solch einem Kauffilter sammeln?

Ich weiß es nicht.


Oder:
Mit dem oben genannten Oase-Dingens, einer ordentlichen Eco-Pumpe und alles mit dem an dieser Kiste max. möglichem 1½'' Schlauch verbunden, sollte er die ersten zwei Jahre relativ gut über die Runden kommen und kann Erfahrungen sammeln.
Dann weiß er auch, worauf er in Zukunft achten muss und kann sich hier aus den vielen möglichen Lösungen die für ihn angenehme heraussuchen. 



Also, welchen Rat kann man ihm an diesem Punkt seines Teichbaus noch wirklich sinnvoll geben?



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Obiger Text enthält nur einen Auszug an Argumenten und Fakten und die Aufzählungen können beliebig erweitert werden


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Ich würde empfehlen....die Folie an den Rändern noch nicht abzuschneiden .
Es kann durchaus passieren...dass man irgendwann nicht mehr zufrieden  ist mit der im Teich liegenden Pumpe...Schläuchen..und gepumpten Filtern.
Verstopfte Ansauggitter..Pumpen..reinigen per Hand der Fimterschwämme..Optik des Filterkastens oder Türmchens...

Und dann kommt vielleicht der Umbau auf eine Schwerkraftfilterage, wo die Pumpe hinter dem mech. Vorfilter sitzt...wo man unter Vermeidung von Engpässen und Förderhöhen sehr effiziente Pumpen sich sogar selber  bauen kann...

Leider müsste dazu ein Bodenablauf mit KG 110 oder 125 Rohr mind. eingebaut werden..und ein Skimmer...eine zentrale Stelle wo diese Rohre ankommen..

Jetzt könnte man ggf. die Folie wieder zur Hälfte zurückklappen...
Um wenigsten den BA zu setzen...
Das Rohr kann man auch erst in eine Kiste am Teichrand führen..wo auch das Skimmerrohr endet.
Dort kann man auch ersteinmal die Pumpe reinlegen für die ersten  Versuche mit gepumpten Filtervarianten...

Falls der Wille und die Kraft noch vorhanden ist.dazu, kommen sicher noch Ideen zu Details.


----------



## WpcTerrasse (3. Apr. 2018)

Danke für die weiteren Tipps. Habe mich für eine 12k Pumpe plus Entlüfter Plus Druckfilter entschlossen. Decke eine ganz gute Kombination. Danke nochmal an Sven, er hat mich da nochmal ausführlich beraten. Werde berichten, wenn die Anlage am Start ist bzw. wenn es weitere Fortschritte gibt.

Freue mich schon auf den Postboten,


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2018)

Hallo 'Ersatzholzdiele',

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg. 
(Und immer viel Spaß beim Leitungsgefummel am Druckfilter.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## WpcTerrasse (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Hier der aktuelle Stand. Habe jetzt auch erste offizielle Teich Bewohner. 

10 goldorfen
5 shubukin (leider sehr aufgedreht und verliebt in die beiden koi) 
5 federn
2 nishikin koi
7 goldis
2 __ Muscheln 

Sicht sehr klar (Wasser seit 1 Monat drin, nach ca 2 Wochen waren viele fadenalgen vorhanden, die jetzt wieder weg sind) Pflanzen seit ca. 2 Wochen eingesetzt.

Habe wegen den liebestollen shubukin Verstecke in Form von Ton Töpfen installiert. Hoffe sie lassen die Koi zunehmend in Ruhe. 

Der Trommelfilter wird in nächster Zeit am Kopfende positioniert samt Wasserfall.

Schöner Abend zusammen!


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2018)

Pass auf den Nitritpeak und die Wasserwerte allgemein auf .... mMn. hast du die Fische viel zu früh eingesetzt und auch zuviele. Auch sind es zuviele Arten. Aber da wirst bestimmt von den Fischspezies noch Tipps bekommen.

Hättest Dir noch etwas Zeit gelassen und hier fundierte Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Z.B. Filtertechnik in Schwerkraft. Eine Chance verpaßt ...

Aus meiner Sicht ist dein Teich zum Scheitern verurteilt und mir tun jetzt schon die Fische leid. Wenn du dich wenigstens über Fische erkundigt hättest. Du hast Fische eingesetzt die eine starke Fortpflanzung praktizieren. Was machst du mit den vielen Fischen einmal ?

Ich höre schon auf .... obwohl es noch viel über diesen Teich zu schreiben gibt.

Traurige Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Missge2000 (30. Apr. 2018)

Habe deinen Beitrag in diesem Forum verfolgt und muss Helmut leider Recht geben. Am besten kippst du den Teich gleich morgen wieder zu ! 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, 
Simon G.


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2018)

Nö, muß nicht .... 

Geht dann allerdings auf Kosten der Fische.

Rettungsversuch:

Ich würde die Fische wieder herausfangen, einige abgeben, eine einzige Art behalten (wegen Medikation) und in einem aufblasbaren Kinderplanschbecken, das gefiltert wird mit den vorhandenen Pflanzen, zwischenlagern.
Den Teich komplett leeren. Einen Filterkeller graben und eine entsprechend der Wasser- und Fischmenge angepaßten Schwerkraft-Filteranlage installieren.

Zum Kopfschütteln > Wenn man Fische hält, übernimmt man Verantwortung, wie bei jedem anderen Lebewesen auch. Die Haltungsbedingungen sollten dem entsprechend ausreichend sein. Z.B. sollten Teichmuscheln einen mindestens 10cm tiefen sandigen Bodengrund haben um sich eingraben zu können. Falls das nicht gegeben sind sie dem Tod geweiht. Anderes Beispiel: Goldorfen werden 50-60cm lang und sind pfeilschnelle Schwimmer. Der Teich gibt es nicht her. Er ist zu Kurz. Noch ein Beispiel gefällig ?

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2018)

Hi


Missge2000 schrieb:


> Habe deinen Beitrag in diesem Forum verfolgt und muss Helmut leider Recht geben. Am besten kippst du den Teich gleich morgen wieder zu !
> 
> Kopfschüttelnde Grüße,
> Simon G.



nana Simon

es ist noch kein Meister von Himmel gefallen sodas hier auch kein Neuling nem anderen Neuling gleich so __ barsch eine vor den Kopf knallen muß. (Selbst meinereiner fing vor 30 Jahren mal mit einem ersten "kleinen" Folienteich an der auch nicht sogleich fehlerfrei war/lief)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2018)

@Wpc-Terrasse

die Fische kamen in der Tat zu früh rein. Normalerweise sollte ein Teich erst mal mehrer Monate "einfahren" um eine gewisse Stabilität zu erreichen bevor Fische einziehen. Geht da halt in der Einlaufphase auch drum das erst mal ordenliche Pflanzen im Teich wachsen die die durch Fütterung/Ausscheidung der Fische freiwerdenden Nährstoffe gleich verarbeiten können bevor die sonst meißt unbeliebten Algen wuchern

da mußte jetzt halt durch. Einen "Nitritpeak" wie in nem Aquarium braucht man bei dem noch sehr geringen Gesamtfischgewicht des Besatzes von wohl kaum1kg (sind ja wohl noch fast alles so kleine Jungtiere um/unter 10cm wie die die auf den Fotos erkennbar sind) auf 20.000kg Wasser kaum befürchten.
Das einige der Fische  für den Teich nicht geeignet sind wurde ja schon weiter  oben angesprochen

der __ Aland (__ Orfe) braucht da er groß wird und schwimmbedürftig ist später sehr viel Platz. Noch können sie drin bleiben, müssen aber in 2-3 Jahren in einem wesentlich größeren Teich übersiedelt werden

Federn? meinst vermutlich Rotfedern. Das sind Fische die im Bereich der stark bewachsen Uferzone leben. (Seerosenzone bis an die Schlifgürtel) Sie wollen also auch stark bewachsene Teichbereiche um sich wohl zu fühlen

für die Goldfische ist der Teich größenmäßig geeignet, aber man muß, wie Helmut schon schrieb, deren spätere extreme vermehrungsfreude im Auge behalten (aus 12 werden schnell 100te). Beide Farbformen werden sich auch fleisig mischen

das wichtigste die nächsten Wochen ist jedenfall das einbringen von viel mehr Pflanzen auf allen kiesbedeckten Stufen. Nicht nur als Algenkonkurenten (damit muß man die ersten 1-2 Teichjahre aber trotzden rechnen), sondern auch weil sich wie Ron schrieb, zwischen dem Kieselsteinchen viel Mulm/Dreck ablagern wird der von Pflanzen mittels Wurzeln verarbeitet/belüftet werden muß um keine "Faulstellen" zu bilden. Die Pflanzen (außer eventiuell geplanten Seerosen) solltest Du bei den sehr gut abgegrenzen Pflanzbereichen lieber frei auspflanzen damit sie sich voll über die kiesigen Flächen ausbreiten können (selbst wenn es dann später mal net so einfach ist wieder was rauszunehmen, nur so können sich die Pflanzen halt auch über alle eventuellen Ablagerungsbereich im Kies ausbreiten und die dort freiwerdenen Nährstoffe gleich an Ort und Stelle verbrauchen (zumal von Pflanzen selbst "eroberte" Bereiche sehr viel natürlicher/harmonischer Aussehen wie wenn sie dauerhaft an Ort und Stelle bleiben müssen, auch wenn es ihnen dort eventuell gar nicht gefällt.

Was Pflanzen angeht:
Wir haben hier ja die Jahre über ein mittlerweile recht umfassendes Lexikon aufgebaut wo auch jede Menge Pflanzen für den Teichbereich aufgeführt sind (nach Pflanzbereichen gestaffel  und auch mit durchschnittlichen Pflanztiefenangabe)

MfG Frank


----------

